# Slow cooker vs. crockpot



## elaine l (Apr 22, 2007)

I always thought that they were one and the same.  My friend told me not so.  What is the difference?


----------



## Katie H (Apr 22, 2007)

I'd be interested, too, to learn the difference.  I have always thought the terms were interchangeable.  And, if I remember correctly, there may have been a thread or a large portion of another thread where this was discussed.  I'm sure someone will weigh in soon.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 22, 2007)

Miss Elaine...

"Crock Pot" is a registered trademark of the Rival Company. Any other company making a slow cooker obviously cannot use the name. Instead they call their product a "slow cooker" A Crock Pot made my Rival is a slow cooker.

Enjoy


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 22, 2007)

Exactly right. 

Rival makes slow cookers and gives them the brand name Crockpot. Other make slowcookers and have to call them slowcookers or some name other than Crockpot.


----------



## Caine (Apr 22, 2007)

Oh, if I only had a nickle for every time someone called ME a crockpot!


----------



## Barb L. (Apr 22, 2007)

Lol, yup  they are both the same in my eyes


----------



## kadesma (Apr 22, 2007)

_I agree, but has anyone seen how they have changed? I remember my mom's old one, it was one piece with lid, no removable crock, and it cooked low and slow, nothing ever came to a boil in it. If it said it took 8 hours that's what it took. I have one now that within  2hours the liquid is boiling and it's on low! The only way to slow it is to crack the lid a little to let some of the steam out._

_kadesma _


----------



## goodgiver (Apr 22, 2007)

Caine said:
			
		

> Oh, if I only had a nickle for every time someone called ME a crockpot!


  Did anyone ever call you a slow cooker ?


----------



## Katie H (Apr 22, 2007)

kadesma said:
			
		

> _I agree, but has anyone seen how they have changed? I remember my mom's old one, it was one piece with lid, no removable crock, and it cooked low and slow, nothing ever came to a boil in it. If it said it took 8 hours that's what it took. I have one now that within  2hours the liquid is boiling and it's on low! The only way to slow it is to crack the lid a little to let some of the steam out._
> 
> _kadesma _


Fortunately, kadesma, I don't have a new crockpot.  I still have the one I bought in the early '70s.  I also bought another one just like at at a yard sale a couple of years ago.  Paid $2 for the second one and, believe it or not, I've had both of them going at the same time.  They're the large-sized ones so I can cook for an army.  I've also bought several smaller, older, ones when I don't need something that large.  Love my old crockpots!


----------



## StirBlue (Apr 22, 2007)

I have a lot of trouble cleaning something that cannot be immersed in water and has a cord dangling from it.  Do you think that the new eraser products would work for the final cleaning?  (That is to say after you have removed all the food stuff from the pot.)


----------



## Katie H (Apr 22, 2007)

S'Blue, I've been using the new crockpot liners.  They are fantastic.  Most of the time I don't have to clean the pot at all.  Just a wipe-out with a damp cloth.


----------



## StirBlue (Apr 22, 2007)

I had forgot about those.  That would definitely be the way to go.  Thanks.


----------



## chami (Apr 23, 2007)

well,i have two slow cookers.
one is called a crock pot but one is called a slow cooker.

 they ARE exactly the same  and both have removable pots.


----------



## Aria (Apr 24, 2007)

Now that we have that clear...does anyone have an Crock Pot Recipes to share?    I recently received on as a gift and want to use my gift.
Recipe you have made and enjoyed.  Thanks


----------



## elaine l (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks all for clearing that up for me.  I guess I have a crockpot!  As for recipes I have used it for almost everything that I would cook in a pot or oven that requires a length of time.  I adjust some parts like the liquid.


----------



## csalt (Apr 24, 2007)

Aria said:
			
		

> Now that we have that clear...does anyone have an Crock Pot Recipes to share? I recently received on as a gift and want to use my gift.
> Recipe you have made and enjoyed. Thanks


 

I do lamb shanks in mine with some red currant and red wine and a sprig of rosemary and a small stock cube and a little water and it's really good. 

You can use it for almost any casserole or chicken quarters with whatever seasoning and herbs you fancy.
Crockpot Recipes - More than 1400 Crockpot Recipes for the Crock Pot or Slow Cooker


----------



## Caine (Apr 24, 2007)

goodgiver said:
			
		

> Did anyone ever call you a slow cooker ?


 
Yes, but they were extremely hungry at the time.


----------



## csalt (Apr 25, 2007)

At school I was often called 'slow' by one particular teacher, but not a cooker!


----------



## Barbara (Apr 25, 2007)

I borrowed my daughter in law's crockpot last Thanksgiving because I wanted to do a double batch of my dressing. The one in her pot dried out and was terrible. Definitely ran much hotter than mine. Mine is probably 10 years old - not that old, but  it runs low & slow.


----------



## kyles (Apr 25, 2007)

I couldn't find a crock pot in England, so I bought a slow cooker called a "curry cooker" which is exactly like my mum's old crockpot, except it's a gorgeous shade of purple, and because of the dodgy branding and the weird colour, it was half price (and it's Kenwood)

I adore it. Best thing I ever bought!


----------



## PytnPlace (Apr 25, 2007)

I believe the new slow cookers run at higher temperatures because of concerns over food safety - food being held at too low of a temp for too long.


----------



## Caine (Apr 25, 2007)

PytnPlace said:
			
		

> I believe the new slow cookers run at higher temperatures because of concerns over food safety - food being held at too low of a temp for too long.


 
Paranoia and mass hysteria rule the world these days.  

My slow cooker was a wedding gift way back in in 19forgotten, and it still works the same way it did when I took it out of the box. If I set it on low, it cooks slowly, if I set it on high, it cooks quickly, and if I put it on auto, it cooks on high for 30 minutes, then switches to low until I turn it off. I have used it often over the years, both to cook dinner and to bring stuff for potlucks at work, and nobody's died yet. I don't even remember anyone getting sick.


----------



## Dancer in the kitchen (Apr 25, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Miss Elaine...
> 
> "Crock Pot" is a registered trademark of the Rival Company. Any other company making a slow cooker obviously cannot use the name. Instead they call their product a "slow cooker" A Crock Pot made my Rival is a slow cooker.
> 
> Enjoy


 
Interesting!    Kinda like Kleenex.  I always ask for a Kleenex instead of a tissue.  And Q-Tip . . . instead of cotton swab.  Any other examples?


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 25, 2007)

One thing they do great is beans,Ive also made ribs in them and brisket really good and the point of these cookers is you can put in what you want to cook go to work or what ever and dinner is done when you are ready.
No mess no fuss.


----------



## Aria (Apr 25, 2007)

csalt,  Thank you for the web site.  I now have it in my Favorites.  Thanks again.  Aria


----------



## LMJ (Apr 27, 2007)

Dancer in the kitchen said:
			
		

> Interesting!    Kinda like Kleenex.  I always ask for a Kleenex instead of a tissue.  And Q-Tip . . . instead of cotton swab.  Any other examples?



Vaseline, Band-Aid, Dumpster, Frisbee... Big list of genericized trademarks here, pretty fun to read:
List of generic and genericized trademarks - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## jessejazza (Jun 25, 2007)

Query: i've wondered if the term "slow cooker" applied to the smaller ones i.e. <3.5 litre for cooking one type of food at a time. The larger ones i.e. >= 6 litre as a "crockpot" as one puts a whole meal in there e.g. chicken with vegetables.

My idea that's all.


----------

